# Monkey Paws



## HairyAz (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey gang,

Any idea where the best place would be to find monkey paws? Or would anyone know the technical term for them in order to buy them?  If you are unfamiliar. I am talking about the snap on truss-like bars that connect one sections of straight truss to ladder truss in order to hang something like drape away from the straight truss. Any help is appreciated! Thanks as always...

Rob


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 10, 2011)

This?


Claw Clamp

I've seen them in the field all over the place; I can't believe I can't find them on any truss manufacturer's website. It's similar to the connector used for diagonal braces on Upright Scaffolding and Stage Right platform systems.

FWIW, a monkey paw (aka monkey's fist) is a type of knot to be confused with a cat's paw.

EDIT: A US manufacturer: http://www.penn-elcom.com/product/trussing-amp-lighting/trussing/general-accessories/c1015/787/


----------



## HairyAz (Oct 10, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> This?
> 
> Claw Clamp
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! This is a big help. Was going to ask lightsource to make me a custom one if necessary. But this is a great lead!


----------



## Van (Oct 10, 2011)

I remeber using those on flod open truss. We always called them "Baby Arms". Then you put an Apple in it .... Aw, nevermind.


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 11, 2011)

Mountain has them also. It is what they use in their roofs. Grid Systems :: Mountain Productions provides a wide variety of solutions to your roof grid needs Ask for snap bars.


----------

